# Travel Destinations > North America >  اهمية التسويق الكتروني

## nagy samy

اهمية التسويق الكتروني

نشأ التسويق الكتروني من حاجة التسويق التقليدي للتكيف مع العصر الجديد، وقد أدى اعتماد الأدوات الجديدة الناشئة من التقنيات الجديدة إلى إنشاء نوع جديد من التسويق يصبح فيه التفاعل مع العميل أمر أساسي.

يجب أن تركز كل خطة تسويق يتم وضعها من قبل شركة تسويق الكترونى على تحقيق أهداف محددة تتماشى مع أهداف العمل، حيث تركز الاستراتيجيات المختلفة على تحقيق هذه الأهداف الرئيسية ويمكن استخدامها معًا في تطوير التقنيات المختلفة التي سيتم استخدامها.

بشكل عام يمكن تصنيف أهداف التسويق الالكتروني إلى ثلاث فئات عامة :-
زيادة التعرف على العلامة التجارية
توليد فرص عمل جديدة
الحصول على مبيعات مباشرة
ما هي أهمية التسويق الالكتروني للشركات؟


1. بناء العلامة التجارية

يسمح التعرف على العلامة التجارية للشركة أو المنتج أو الخدمة بوضع نفسها في السوق، في هذه الحالة تركز الإجراءات على العلامة التجارية على تحديد العلامة التجارية من قبل المستخدم أو المستهلك أو العميل من أجل الدخول في أذهانهم وتذكرها، لهذا عادةً ما يكون الغرض الأولي هو التأثير.


2. جذب عملاء جدد

عندما يكون الهدف هو جذب عملاء جدد، فيجب أن تركز الاستراتيجية على استكشاف خطوط أو قنوات جديدة تعمل على تحسين عدد التحويلات، إن العروض والخصومات إجراءات جيدة لتحقيق ذلك.

3. ولاء العملاء

في هذه الحالة يكون الجمهور المستهدف الذي تم توجيه الإجراءات إليه قد أجرى تحويلاً بالفعل، المهم الآن أنهم يبقون ويكررون التحويل، في الواقع يعد الاحتفاظ بزبون أكثر ربحية من الحصول على عميل جديد.
لذلك يجب أن تتركز الجهود على :-
التعرف على العملاء
تقديم تجربة للعملاء جيدة
الحفاظ على التواصل مع العملاء
اكتساب ثقة العميل

4. زيادة المبيعات

ربما تكون الزيادة في المبيعات هي الهدف التسويقي بامتياز لأي شركة حيث إنها مرتبطة بزيادة الأرباح، ومع ذلك يجب أن تكون الشركة مستعدة لتحقيق ذلك.

5. زيادة الحصة السوقية

عندما يكون الهدف هو زيادة الحصة السوقية، فإن النهج ينطوي على تنفيذ الإجراءات التي تسهل التوسع.

يمكن تنفيذ التوسيع بعدة طرق وتحسين الوضع في نفس الهدف وتوسيع الجمهور المستهدف أو النمو في النطاق الإقليمي، ولتحقيق ذلك ،من المهم دراسة المنافسة لأن التمركز في السوق يكون دائمًا نسبيًا.

6. تحسين مسار التحويل

إنه الحد الأقصى لتحقيق التأثيرات ؛ ولا فائدة من الحصول عليها إذا لم يتخذ المستخدمون إجراءً على الفور، في بعض الحالات يكون الهدف هو الحصول على المزيد من العملاء المحتملين، وفي حالات أخرى يكون عليهم تنفيذ إجراء الشراء.

يجب أن تركز الجهود على التعرف على محفظة العميل وتقديم تجربة جيدة والحفاظ على الاتصال واكتساب الثقة.

7. تحسين عائد الاستثمار (ROI)

ROI (عائد الاستثمار) هو المفهوم المعروف باسم "عائد الاستثمار" ، أي الربحية التي يتم الحصول عليها من كل من الإجراءات التسويقية التي تم تنفيذها.

إنه هدف أساسي يحتوي على مجموعة متنوعة من المقاييس لحسابه، على الرغم من أنه يمكن قياس عائد الاستثمار في الوقت المناسب.


https://www.maglobalgroup.com

----------


## rubyrobinson555

Hello! Good post!

----------

